
Experiment with delaying low priority requests to H2 servers – chromium - josephscott
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=836552
======
josephscott
See also [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XcHwQnEzg-
F_JQhygQdYjyU3...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XcHwQnEzg-
F_JQhygQdYjyU3PxMG_otXj2M8oqZNyJk/edit#)

